# Sexing Marijuana Plants



## getnasty (Apr 10, 2012)

Found this on the net, figured it wouldn't hurt to show here, as I can't exactly find any diagrams here that explain as well as this article does, the things you should be looking for, and the things you should not be confused by, in sexing your plants. I'm 57 days veg from seed and still not showing sex. 


hxxp://www.growery.org/2947/Sexing-your-plants


----------



## dman1234 (Apr 10, 2012)

57 days thats 8 weeks, wow they should be showing.


----------



## getnasty (Apr 10, 2012)

Yeah, I know, that's what I'm saying! It's bothering me. Theyre nearly 3 feet tall now!!! I have to flip them as soon as I get the light by Wednesday next week. I don't see any balls or bumps. No hairs. I see the stamen, or whatever theyre called... the long, thin hair-like structures that grow where the the node meets the stem. But that's it. No calyxes, or leaf-like appendages coming from the top of the branches at all. I dont know what's up!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 11, 2012)

Your pics show alternating nodes, so they are sexually mature.  I would go ahead and put them into 12/12.  I have had stubborn plants that did not show sex until I flipped them.


----------



## getnasty (Apr 11, 2012)

Good to know, THG! I'll be flipping them when we get the HPS. That does bring up another point though! I'm currently using a 400W MH. I'm upgrading for flowering to a 600W air-cooled HPS. We won't have that light until the 18th eat the earliest, so 1 week from today. Is it a bad idea to flip them over to 12/12 using the 400W MH, and then in 1 week, put the new light in there while the lights are supposed to be on? Would this have a bad impact on the flowering process?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 11, 2012)

No problem at all.


----------

